# Crash damages airport hangar; EMT charged with felony



## MMiz (Aug 30, 2008)

*Crash damages airport hangar; EMT charged with felony*

PORTSMOUTH — Almost 10 hours after police were alerted about a possible drunken driver in a truck registered to Greenland firefighter Brian Dipietro, the truck was found smashed through a wall of a Pease airline hangar, with blood and vomit on the seat, the windshield smashed and an airbag deployed, said police.

Because Dipietro, 30, of 26 Holly Lane, Greenland, was not in the area when his truck was discovered at 7:30 a.m. Saturday, police obtained a warrant for his arrest on a felony count of conduct after an accident.

*Read more*


----------



## firecoins (Aug 30, 2008)

Officer Rochelle Jones is cute.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Aug 30, 2008)

*Such a waste.....*

So this person has a prior history of being convicted on a drug charge.  I would hope this time his EMT cert and his firefighter status is revoked permanently.


----------



## BLSBoy (Aug 31, 2008)

firecoins said:


> Officer Rochelle Jones is cute.



Second!

On a different note, poor arrest technique. Hands behind the back. Always. Always. Always. 

No excuses.


----------



## Jon (Aug 31, 2008)

BLSBoy said:


> Second!
> 
> On a different note, poor arrest technique. Hands behind the back. Always. Always. Always.
> 
> No excuses.


Initially... yes.

The caption is that they are leaving court after the hearing... and the cuffs appear to be through a restraint belt in the front.


----------



## BLSBoy (Aug 31, 2008)

Jon said:


> Initially... yes.
> 
> The caption is that they are leaving court after the hearing... and the cuffs appear to be through a restraint belt in the front.



I cant quite tell if that is a restraint belt, or his own. 

Either way, he is still in his own clothing, not a prison jumpsuit, still too many risks.


----------



## MMiz (Aug 31, 2008)

To me it appears as though he has one of those belts on with the loops for the cuffs in front, as is standard procedure when going to court.  A defendant has the right to dress in normal clothing during his trial.  One is innocent until proven guilty... or at least that's what they say.


----------



## mikie (Aug 31, 2008)

Why do they have to mention he's an EMT/FF in the article?  It just gives us a bad name (and the department he WAS [assuming this was grounds for termination] associated with)

Would they have said his title if worked at a steel mill or something of the sort?


----------



## Sasha (Sep 2, 2008)

Because it goes more for the shock value 
_
GASP AN EMT FIRE FIGHTER HAD A DUI!?!? Arent they supposed to be SAVING LIVES not potentially TAKING THEM!?!?!? Must read further!_

Seriously. Would _John Doe, Steel Mill Worker, crashed his car into an airport_ sound half as interesting? No. Steel mill workers also arent held to the higher standard that FF, EMTs and Medics are. Last I checked, a steel mill worker wouldnt get fired for stopping into buy some beer on his way home from work still in unform, but I have known two fire fighters who have been (and a female FF fired for stopping in an adult toy shop on the way home.)


----------



## scottmcleod (Sep 19, 2008)

firecoins said:


> Officer Rochelle Jones is cute.



10-4!

(... more characters added because 4 characters is too little...)


----------



## Oregon (Sep 19, 2008)

firecoins said:


> Officer Rochelle Jones is cute.



Oh, hey, I recognize her from my favorite trashy show on tru tv!
Speeders!
http://www.trutv.com/shows/speeders/meettheteam.html


----------

